# Not a lilac!!



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

This tree is a "volunteer" in our landscaping - the white flowers last spring looked and smelled like lilacs. But now it has dark purple berries. It is about 6 feet tall so far and still has green leaves (zone 6a but it's been a warm fall). 

My best guess is some kind of beauty berry but the berries are hanging like tiny grapes, not clustered along the branches. Leaves are opposite, not serrated, and rounded at the ends.

Here are 3 pics - ignore the red berries in one pic - that is a holly bush behind it. What is it?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe? Aronia Melanocarpa. Black chokecherry

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...carpa_HabitusFruitsLeaves_BotGardBln0906a.JPG


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Not sure...The leaves look right but the berries are smaller and the flowers looked and smelled like lilac.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm guessing Viburnum ... but could be Privet too...

Look up the flowers and berries for both on google, and see which fits your plant better..


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks simi-steading - it looks like Chinese Privet!!


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Privet hedge.....


----------

